# Protest in front of Cloudflare office in San Francisco to take the Farms down.



## anti SJW (Aug 21, 2022)

Saw this on Twitter.  The person setting this up admits to giving minors hormone therapy without parents consent.  

Tweet here.






Not sure if posted earlier.  Apologies if that's the case.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Aug 21, 2022)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans-streamer-keffals-swatted-and-arrested-in-her-home.126824/
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/keffals-clara-sorrenti-lucas-roberts.115295/


----------



## Wormy (Aug 21, 2022)

Even if he wasn't a groomer and hypocrite on swatting, I wouldn't cheer him on. You want to take down KF so badly? Weak ass protesting ain't going to do shit. Only when KF' farms move againt the normies and they bring the hammer down will that happen. So sit back, shut up, and wait patiently like the rest of us, ya nonce.


----------



## northstar747 (Aug 22, 2022)

Will Luke be there or is this like twitter addiction


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 22, 2022)

that will never work, they should go busshist style, thats the only protest that works...


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Aug 22, 2022)

in minecraft


----------



## Ben Affleck (Aug 22, 2022)

rise up kiwis !


----------



## Beak Thing (Aug 25, 2022)

Ben Affleck said:


> rise up kiwis !


Trannies vs. Kiwis in Weimar-style street battles. Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Aug 26, 2022)

inb4 nobody goes


----------

